# Best Surf Rod?



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Whatâ€™s the best surf rod out there for under $150.00?? Suggestions are appreciated. gb 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nutnhoney (Jan 7, 2017)

Oceanmaster sold at Bass Pro Shop Two piece, eleven foot, throws eight ounces of weight and half a big mullet easy.


----------



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

12' Penn Prevail for $99 or a 12' Penn Battalion for $129.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

I need to invest in one, for the price you canâ€™t beat an Ugly Stik, Okuma or Penn. What I use in the surf is an el cheapo Academy h20 7.6â€ XH. Seen plenty fish but itâ€™s not official, hereâ€™s me yesterday bowed up with a jack for 45 minutes. Meshed ud up with an Abu 6500 and 20 pd PLine (I can recommend this line now) it was a great fight, something should of broke. Had to literally sit down with the rod in a holder and tuna the fish in, hand lining and cranking, never had to do that before.


----------



## Solodaddio (Mar 22, 2014)

*meshed up
I eventually need a reel with stronger drag now to pair with a surf rod!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Breakaway 
they show up on ebay sometimes


----------



## beerdruid (Jun 12, 2015)

> 12' Penn Prevail for $99 or a 12' Penn Battalion for $129.


 X2 On this. I use both of these rods and they are great bang for you buck.


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

Just bought a 12' Penn Battallion II at Academy for about $75. Been loving it. Good quality for the price point.


----------



## sharkinaggie07 (Oct 1, 2016)

Ocean master 12' in a med-heavy or heavy. 

-SA


----------



## doublezer6 (Jun 22, 2016)

doublezer6 said:


> Just bought a 12' Penn Battallion II at Academy for about $75. Been loving it. Good quality for the price point.


Correction: it's the Penn Squadron II, not the Battallion II. Can also order on Amazon Prime right now for about the same price.


----------



## jpdarby2 (Aug 17, 2016)

beerdruid said:


> X2 On this. I use both of these rods and they are great bang for you buck.


Upon Sharkchum's advice I got a Prevail for Christmas, I have fished it several times this year and It cast just as well as my Breakaway at 2/5 of the cost.


----------



## saltaholic (Feb 19, 2005)

20-40 or 25-50 battalion for shark fishing exclusively? I have others that are lighter for reds etc.


----------



## eliris (Dec 4, 2016)

Now Squadron II 12' at Dick's for $59

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3192 (Dec 30, 2004)

Thanks for the input!! Penn Prevail has been ordered. gb


----------



## sason209 (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello all.
I would like to ask what rod reel combo everyone uses to surf fish. For example, I like best surf fishing rods, casting Gotchas, and Tsunami spoons. What is your experience is a good saltwater casting combo/can handle the abuse?
One that casts smooth and far?


----------

